# This is what happens when you don't flatten your stones



## harlock0083 (May 14, 2015)

I've been meaning to upload these photos:












Not sure how my father-in-law manages to do this, but his cleavers gives me nightmares.


----------



## Roger (May 14, 2015)

Creepy. Lol. Good thing I was flattening my stones 10 minutes ago..


----------



## ecchef (May 14, 2015)

WT......? :scratchhead: Ummm, what exactly does he cut with that? What kind of stone is that? Looks like a piece of slate.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 14, 2015)

:slaphead:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 14, 2015)

Serrated cleaver? INSTANT WIN!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (May 14, 2015)

Haha it's like a warning to all the little children in sharpening school.


----------



## Lizzardborn (May 14, 2015)

I kinda get the wavy pattern on the stone, but how and why it is on the cleaver.


----------



## tcmx3 (May 14, 2015)

my dad can get rust on titanium, so I feel your pain.


----------



## Cashn (May 15, 2015)

That would be a good weapon in a fantasy video game hehe.


----------



## harlock0083 (May 15, 2015)

ecchef said:


> WT......? :scratchhead: Ummm, what exactly does he cut with that? What kind of stone is that? Looks like a piece of slate.



I think those are just really coarse SiC stones from the hardware store that's next to the restaurant. I'm not quite sure what he cuts with that, but most of the cleavers become like that eventually so they just buy more knives. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## harlock0083 (May 15, 2015)

Lizzardborn said:


> I kinda get the wavy pattern on the stone, but how and why it is on the cleaver.



I think with high and low spots on the stone you're going to removing metal on the high spots while the low spots will remove less (Murray seems to be an exception since I'm guessing he compensates somehow when he sharpens). Part of me really should wants to say something so they could save from having to buy more cleavers every so often.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 15, 2015)

Dayam!


----------



## Miles (May 17, 2015)

Whoa...


----------



## psfred (May 17, 2015)

I bet those are nice convex bevels, too!

I sure got nice convex bevels on my plane irons before I learned to flatten stones enough.....

Peter


----------



## Sabaki (May 17, 2015)

It's kind of impressive also :bigeek:


----------



## mhpr262 (May 19, 2015)

I have no idea how I would go about producing that concave bit of edge close to the heel even if I tried to ... seriously WT F ... there is a WT F picture thread on my motorcycle forum, the last picture from here I posted there was that knife made from a farrier's rasp by that hipster chick, it got like seven pages of comments and quotes regarding the practicality of the blade and her working technique on the grinder :rofl2:


----------

